# Havanese Scared of EVERYTHHING!!



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a 9 month old little baby at home. Her name is Aria. She is great with random kids but is scared of everything and everyone. I wanted to know how to train her to overcome all her fears and become an outgoing havanese like all the others I see. It seems dreadful if we have someone come over because she wont stop barking or growling when guests come over. I know havanese are natural watchdogs but does she have to constantly bark and growl for 2 hours straight! Thanks so much for all the comments I really want her not to be scared of everything.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow, sounds like you need to get a trainer in asap!!
How long have you had her? Was she a rescue? If from a breeder, did you MEET the breeder, the dogs? See where the puppies were raised?
IF Havanese come from loving, safe breeders they will typically become the happy, 'outgoing havanese like all the others' you see. HOWEVER alot can happen when the pup is young that can set her up for life time fears, happy, outgoing puppies don't just 'happen' they are MADE!! ... you really need a trainer at this point to help you help your puppy!! Hopfully Dave will chime in soon!!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Yikes.. I see a trainer in your future. Choose one that will come to your home. 

After the trainer gives you some guidelines, bribe your dog-savvy friends to come over and help introduce her to the niceness of strangers. (Approved strangers have treats!! ) Just make sure your friends understand the rules.


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> wow, sounds like you need to get a trainer in asap!!
> How long have you had her? Was she a rescue? If from a breeder, did you MEET the breeder, the dogs? See where the puppies were raised?
> IF Havanese come from loving, safe breeders they will typically become the happy, 'outgoing havanese like all the others' you see. HOWEVER alot can happen when the pup is young that can set her up for life time fears, happy, outgoing puppies don't just 'happen' they are MADE!! ... you really need a trainer at this point to help you help your puppy!! Hopfully Dave will chime in soon!!!


Well we had her since 8 weeks, the breeder was very nice. My hav came from a healthy litter and she was in a pretty big group when we met her and all the other dogs (including the mom) I don't know why she is scared!!!  So the breeder WAS breeding very healthy pups our vet has said the breeders puppies were very healthy. So I know the breeder is very reliable. Aria was raised in her house in a big Ex-Pen with her brothers and sisters around 5 other dogs and 2 from another litter and she didn't seem scared... I'm really confused on this and I will start looking into a trainer VERY SOON! Thanks so much!


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

morriscsps said:


> Yikes.. I see a trainer in your future. Choose one that will come to your home.
> 
> After the trainer gives you some guidelines, bribe your dog-savvy friends to come over and help introduce her to the niceness of strangers. (Approved strangers have treats!! ) Just make sure your friends understand the rules.


Thanks for the help I really hope she doesn't stay like this forever because I want another dog but I want to wait till little Aria wont be scared.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

interesting, was she timid as a tiny puppy?? did anything happen that could have scared her?


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I agree, training right away. Ted (14 weeks) started class last night and hid behind my legs for about 5 minutes. He hadn't really been around any dogs before this because he hadn't had his shots. Just that 5 minutes did it and his shyness was gone. Our first class the trainer, didnt want physical contact between them because she wanted all the pups just to enjoy seeing each other and seeing that there was no threat. I believe pups should go into training as soon as possible when you get them. Just like kids, they soak up the learning like a sponge!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Just thought, another thing that helps is to bring your pup out in public. Everyone wants to pet Havanese pups and will ask. With your direction and assurance, let them pet Aria. When she reacts well, reward her with a treat. These little guys will do anything for a treat. I find just take little steps to get up to the big steps. Reward a calm pup when a stranger comes in. Give the strangers treats to give Aria so that she sees strangers are a good thing. Havanese are smart, she will catch on.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Where did I read that someone took their pup to Home Depot and just walked around with the puppy in the baby part of the cart and let the pup see all the action and people and if someone wanted to pet them, to let them. After a few visits, the dog actually was wagging his tail to go in the store. I think that's a great, easy idea for socialization in the beginning with numerous strangers.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I went to a touristy town near my house and every second person wanted to pet him or acknowledged him. When I first put him down on the side walk he cowered but I kept bribing him to walk with treats and before you knew it he was walking along happily smelling everything and wagging his little tail. They just need to see that we have showed them that its ok!


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

find a good trainer and when she becomes scared don't let her runaway from it and talk to her softly and stroke her. lucy was scared of the vacuum cleaner and every time i took it out she would go into her crate and not come out for an hour. then one time i took it out and didn't let lucy run away from the vacuum cleaner and just talked to her and stroked her. Now she just calmly walks by it. sorry if this was a little off topic:focus::focus:


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> interesting, was she timid as a tiny puppy?? did anything happen that could have scared her?


 Yes she was. Nothing between her and dogs that I know of happened.


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Aria has been to training classes before but we quit since that trainer didn't teach us anything. Like I said she won't take any single treat from a stranger who comes to my house. All she does is BARK VERY LOUDLY and I want that to change. I want her to only bark if the stranger isn't accepted in my house. Because I know havanese are watch dogs. So what would the trainer be able to do about Aria's timidness?


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

I do take her to dog friendly stores everyone wants to pet her but she growls at them. Do you know a way to fix that?


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I watched our trainer with a dalmation last night that actually faced outward when we were all in a circle. The trainer kept using babysteps with it. First she went over a few times and gave the owner a treat to give the dog. The next thing she did was gently toss treats a few times in the area where the dog was. Each of these times the dog did eat the treats. She then went right over to the dog and placed the treat at the dogs feet. By the end of the class the dog ate 2 treats out of her hand. Seek a trainer like that. You owe it to both of yourselves!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Aria said:


> I do take her to dog friendly stores everyone wants to pet her but she growls at them. Do you know a way to fix that?


You really need a GOOD trainer. Forcing her into situations where she feels uncomfortable enough to growl at people is not going to make her feel more comfortable with them. CERTAINLY do NOT let people pat her if she feels defensive enough to growl... you are risking a bite.

Even a good breeder can only do so much, especially with an innately timid pup. They only have the puppy for 8-12 weeks. After that, it is up to the new owner to continue to socialize, socialize, socialize. This is something that never ends, over the life of the dog.

I don't know what went on in your training class, so I can't comment on that. For future reference, just deciding a class is no good, and leaving it at that is rarely a good option. It's really important to find other, continuing education for both your puppy AND yourself unless you are a very experienced (not necessarily professional, but experienced) dog trainer. But for the problems you are having NOW, you really need a good, positive based, trainer to come to your house and work with you one-on-one with your dog. You have got to get her to a point where she is more comfortable before taking her out in public will do any good. Until then, you are just doing something called "flooding", which can backfire badly.


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks so much for all that info. I am actually looking for the BEST at home dog trainers. I don't let anyone pet her is she doesn't feel safe. Thanks for letting me know that I was doing something wrong all that time. The only question I have is... How do I know when Aria is at the point of being comfortable after in home training? Thanks for all the help!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi. Aria's Mom (sister?):

You've had a lot of great advice about finding an experienced positive-based trainer to help with Aria's fearfulness. Please follow up with that.

You also want to know WHY she has changed. I am pretty sure that is because of the stage of life she is in. Dogs go through changes between baby and adult. It is called adolescence in dogs (as well as humans).

If you have never read Ian Dunbar's free eBook _*After you get your Puppy*_, you can download it at http://www.dogstardaily.com/free-downloads

You also might want to read the training guide on Dogstar Daily from start to finish. Aria is here: http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/adolescent-changes

Wishing you best of with Aria.


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

StarrLhasa said:


> Hi. Aria's Mom (sister?):
> 
> You've had a lot of great advice about finding an experienced positive-based trainer to help with Aria's fearfulness. Please follow up with that.
> 
> ...


Thanks so Much!!! You are right about Aria being at that stage. I found a good trainer and I am going to start looking into her more and hopefully Aria will be better by then. I do not know why she is scared she just suddenly changed like how the website you put up said. I will get more into the trainer and hope Aria gets better!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Just curious how the guests in your home are acting when Aria is in the room?

Is Aria crate trained? Just keep in mind that not every person has to meet or see your dog. Maybe crate or separate her away from the guest till she gets comfortable with the idea of having strangers in the house.

If the dog is out and about in the house, then all of a sudden a guests comes with door knocking or the doorbell ringing, with you rushing at the door, opening it, guests coming in, seeing the dog, making direct eye contact, maybe you're a little anxious... this is a lot of activity. 

I find a lot of people do not know how to introduce themselves to a dog. The best way is to not even look at the dog and just ignore them. This makes them feel at ease. I have guests staying in my home, and no matter how many times I say Louis does not want to be held or picked up... one of the guests keeps trying to do that. Louis scurries away, but comes back for more attention. He just doesn't want to be grabbed at.

Sounds like the barking and growling are Aria's way of expressing concern and uncertainty. It's up to you to make her feel secure even in the presence of a stranger. I believe with time and training it will get better.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Aria said:


> Thanks so much for all that info. I am actually looking for the BEST at home dog trainers. I don't let anyone pet her is she doesn't feel safe. Thanks for letting me know that I was doing something wrong all that time. The only question I have is... How do I know when Aria is at the point of being comfortable after in home training? Thanks for all the help!


Your trainer should be able to help you with those decisions. ...It won't be a quick fix, but it will be SO worth it!


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> Your trainer should be able to help you with those decisions. ...It won't be a quick fix, but it will be SO worth it!


Thanks!!! I found a good dog trainer in my area. She has helped many dogs like Aria. Hopefully Aria is next!!


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

tokipoke said:


> Just curious how the guests in your home are acting when Aria is in the room?
> 
> Is Aria crate trained? Just keep in mind that not every person has to meet or see your dog. Maybe crate or separate her away from the guest till she gets comfortable with the idea of having strangers in the house.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will try that next time I have a guest. It makes sense if you think of it that way. It is a lot of commotion through the dogs view. My guests always stare at her. I will tell them not to do that anymore. Thanks so much for the help.


----------

